# Wer Vermisst dieses Bike CUBE DIRTBIKE



## Wetterauer5021 (14. Juli 2008)

*habe gestern am Bahnhof in Bad Nauheim eine hässliche entdeckung gemacht. Ich habe ein ausgeschlachtetes Cube Dirtbike gefunden wurde mit einem Abus Schloß abgeschlossen!!!! 
Das Bike sa noch relativ neu aus, kennt jemand das Bike ???? Ich nehme an das dieses Bike von jemanden gestohlen worden war.
Hier habe ich ein Paar Bilder *

*Vermutlich ist es eine Giant MPH 2,oder 3 Bremsscheibe*






*Reifen SCHWALBE KOJAK*


----------



## pokerface (15. Juli 2008)

echt schade um das schöne flying circus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuksiiiii (15. Juli 2008)

Oh ******* wenn ich sowas sehe dann zerbricht mein herz  

wenn mir das jmd bei meinem flying circus antun würde, würde ich .......weiß auch nich


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (16. Juli 2008)

Vorallem Stellen sich bei mir 2 Fragen
 1te wer schliest schon sein schmuckstück am BAHNHOF ab ich würde das Bike daheim lassen und zu not auch zum Bahnhof laufen. 

oder die 2te wer klaut das ding und schliest es am Bahnhof ab und zerlegt es noch 
und wenn jemand mir mein Bike Mopsen will der bekommt von mir ordentlich:


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (3. August 2008)

Das Cubebike iss jetzt ganz weg


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2008)

*Irre, was für kranke Leute gibbets.... *

Aber da kam wohl wer aus dem Urlaub wieder und wollte nach Hause fahren. Allerding trug er den Rest nur Heim.....


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (6. August 2008)

jepp oder so


----------

